# Rare 1969 Raleigh Competition



## 2old2race7 (Apr 23, 2016)

This is the first year for the Raleigh Competition and the only year it had chrome lugs like the Professional and the International.  It is a beautiful Bronze Green.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 23, 2016)

That is outstanding: great paint, good lugs, and a rather short-lived Raleigh badge.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 24, 2016)

I can see the Simplex derailleurs and Weinmann brakes.  Is the crankset Zeus?  

BTW, I liked the shorty fenders.  They are a nice touch and especially  help to keep center-pull brakes clean.


----------



## 2old2race7 (Apr 25, 2016)

Yes, the crankset is Zeus.


----------



## Drew Hayden (Apr 28, 2016)

Beautiful bike !      Is 1969 also the only year that the Competition had Nervex lugs - the International and Super Course used Nervex till the mid 70's. The ,wrap around seat stays look just like early International' also.   Does this Competition have rapid taper chain stays like the early International's ?

My 1970 International (E prefix date code) has the same head badge, and I think it was the last year of these nice badges.  Does anyone know specifics on this head badge... I've hear them referred to as  'Anniversary'  or 'deluxe'  badges & seem to be on 1968-70 light weight Raleigh's , but not the lower end kids bikes.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 28, 2016)

That is impressive!


----------

